
EU paid for a report that concluded piracy isn’t harmful - bricss
https://thenextweb.com/eu/2017/09/21/eu-paid-report-concluded-piracy-isnt-harmful-tried-hide-findings/#.tnw_9q2MhETJ
======
fghtr
Discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15305476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15305476)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15319476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15319476)

